
Google’s New “Panic Mode” Should Be Part of Every UI - urahara
https://www.fastcodesign.com/90132874/googles-new-panic-mode-should-be-part-of-every-ui
======
azinman2
Will be hard to know what to do in games... is the game itself causing panic,
or is that just normal tapping for it?

------
tech4all
Irony: A full screen ad hijacked this article when I started to read it.
Goodbye.

------
devopsproject
preventing the source of panics would be better

